# VirtualBox OSE error -1908



## drobison (Aug 24, 2010)

Hiya,

I am running 8.1-RELEASE with KDE4. I had VirtualBox running great yesterday, but today when I launch it I get:


```
Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908

Make sure the kernel module has been loaded successfully
```

So, I go to check that I have properly loaded vboxdrv and vboxnetflt. They do not appear to be loaded, though kldload tells me they exist:


```
lefty# kldload vboxdrv
kldload: can't load vboxdrv: File exists
lefty# kldload vboxnetflt
kldload: can't load vboxnetflt: File exists
lefty# kldstat -v  | grep vbox
lefty# 
lefty# ls -lart /boot/modules/vbox*
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   22629 Aug 22 13:19 /boot/modules/vboxnetflt.ko
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel    8383 Aug 22 13:19 /boot/modules/vboxnetadp.ko
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  185785 Aug 22 13:19 /boot/modules/vboxdrv.ko
lefty#
```
What am I missing here? I have updated and rebuilt ports, but the base system is a straight 8.1-RELEASE and as I say, this was working just fine. 

Any help much appreciated. Web searches haven't helped much.

Dave


----------



## adamk (Aug 24, 2010)

What's the output of [cmd=]dmesg[/cmd] after you try to load those two modules?

Adam


----------



## drobison (Aug 24, 2010)

That's a good question, hadn't thought of that. It looks as if there's a kernel version mismatch now with the port, which confuses me since I've rebuilt the port but not the kernel. It's a "custom" kernel, to which I added the "apm" option, but nothing else.



```
KLD vboxdrv.ko: depends on kernel - not available or version mismatch
KLD vboxdrv.ko: depends on kernel - not available or version mismatch
pid 30934 (VirtualBox), uid 1001: exited on signal 6
KLD vboxdrv.ko: depends on kernel - not available or version mismatch
KLD vboxdrv.ko: depends on kernel - not available or version mismatch
KLD vboxnetflt.ko: depends on vboxdrv - not available or version mismatch
```


----------



## adamk (Aug 24, 2010)

Are you 100% sure that the source in /usr/src/sys is the same version as the running kernel?

Adam


----------



## drobison (Aug 24, 2010)

I'll re-extract it and rebuild the port just to be 100% sure. But I haven't been updating /usr/src, only /usr/ports. Or at least, I don't believe I have. Thanks for the hint, I'll give it a try.


----------



## t1066 (Aug 24, 2010)

Most probably you have upgraded your port but have not manually reloaded the modules.

Running the following commands should fix your problem.

`# kldunload vboxnetflt`
`# kldunload vboxdrv`
`# kldload vboxdrv`
`# kldload vboxnetflt`


----------



## MorgothV8 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi WOW thanks.

I've got a similar problem with VBox 4.1.16. I CVSup'ed FreeBSD-10-CURRENT src-all to /root/current, then reinstalled world and custom kernel, *portsnap fetch update*, then reinstalled Virtual box. It didn't work - just like in this thread.

I needed to *rm -rf /usr/src* and then *ln -s /root/current/src/ /usr/src*. After installworld old system sources were left in /usr/src.

Now I know that I should *cvsup* 10-current into /usr/src, but I was afraid that it just won't work for me.

Thanks. All is working flawles*s*ly with 10-CURRENT on ZFS-only install: GELI-encrypted, checksummed, compressed etc.  Only small (300MB) root is ZFS without geli, all other stuff is on ada0p2.geli.

FreeBSD is great.


----------

